# Vereor ne et in nobis vitium istius modi deprehendatur



## KsSp

Hello.
Moving on - now it is Homily 39, on Luke (Origen).
'Vereor ne et in nobis vitium istius modi deprehendatur.'
Here is how I see it:
'I am afraid that this vice can [get to/evolve to] such a degree that it can be discerned/revealed/seen'.
But I doubt this interpretation is a correct one, to put it mildly.
Here is the context: Origen is talking about those who sold doves in the temple. 'That is why the one who sells things is expelled from the temple, especially if he sells doves. Why does the Scripture remain silent about other birds? The dove is a simple and noble/beautiful creature.' Then comes this sentence.
Could you please comment on what it means?
Thank you!


----------



## Scholiast

saluete iterum, amici!

Glad of course to see that KsSp's patristic studies continue. This is relatively easy, though I remain completely in the dark here about the fowl.
Verbs of 'fearing' regularly assume _ne_ and a subjunctive verb ('I fear lest...'). I'm sure there is chapter and verse to be found in Gildersleeve and Lodge,* but I flatter myself to think I can answer this on my own authority.

'I fear that a sin of this kind may be apprehended, in ourselves as well'.

Σ

*Indeed there is: § 550


----------



## KsSp

Thank you, Scholiast! Not only for the translation, but also for your reference - is this book ('Gildersleeve's Grammar') the standard grammar reference used by those studying Latin in the UK? In every country, there are different 'standard' (i.e. most widely used in higher education facilities) textbooks, and we (quite predictably) had a different one, so it might be a good idea to read this one too.
Your interpretation is clear. It's just that we are still at a loss as to what it has to do with doves and the context mentioned above.  Although it is not something that can be answered without more context. It may be a reference to something mentioned even earlier.


----------



## Scholiast

Apologies, KsSp, for cross-posting, I was editing my last post in the Thread as your latest came in.

Maybe if you can give me the precise reference in _Exodus_ I can track down what this is all about—the birds, I mean. I'm no biblical scholar, but have some resources available.

Σ


----------



## KsSp

Sorry to have misled you - it's not _Homily on Exodus_, it's _Homily on Luke_ 39 (was reading _Homilies on Exodus_ at the moment of typing, hence the error). In PG, it is volume 13, p. 1898.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete omnes!

_quae cum ita sint_ (KsSp # 5) _inspicietur ista _Patrologia Graeca, _ad paginam commendatam. qua mihi functione gaudebo._

Σ


----------



## KsSp

Scholiast said:


> saluete omnes!
> 
> _quae cum ita sint_ (KsSp # 5) _inspicietur ista _Patrologia Graeca, _ad paginam commendatam. qua mihi functione gaudebo._
> 
> Σ


Thank you for your help, Scholiast! (*hoping that the meaning of these Latin words was understood the way it is supposed to be*)


----------



## Scholiast

Dear Xenia and Alexander

Gildersleeve and Lodge = B. L. Gildersleeve, Gonzalez Lodge, _Latin Grammar_, 1st edn. 1867 (Harvard), my own copy dated London 1965.

This is not a standard grammar of Latin for English-speaking users, especially not for schoolkids—it's too academic and complicated. But as friend Snodv has remarked in this forum, it is a fountainhead of wisdom, support and help.

I shall be back tomorrow, sometime, on the birdies.*

Σ 

*There must be, surely, in Moscow something like the Washington _Library of Congress_ for you to access these things?


----------



## KsSp

Scholiast said:


> Dear Xenia and Alexander
> 
> Gildersleeve and Lodge = B. L. Gildersleeve, Gonzalez Lodge, _Latin Grammar_, 1st edn. 1867 (Harvard), my own copy dated London 1965.
> 
> This is not a standard grammar of Latin for English-speaking users, especially not for schoolkids—it's too academic and complicated. But as friend Snodv has remarked in this forum, it is a fountainhead of wisdom, support and help.
> 
> I shall be back tomorrow, sometime, on the birdies.*
> 
> Σ
> 
> *There must be, surely, in Moscow something like the Washington _Library of Congress_ for you to access these things?


Thank you! Here, there are hardly any schoolkids who would try to learn Latin at school (as far as I know, it is not part of the curriculum), so we would not expect it to be an easy read  Thank you for the reference - we have found a digital copy (it is available in the Archive). Sure, there are major libraries (one of these is the State Library for Foreign Literature), but, surprisingly, there are no 'Gildersleeve' entries in the catalogues of the two largest ones  Anyway, we will use the digital copy, because as of this moment, it is more convenient. Thank you!


----------

